# How to net fish?



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys,
I tried to move some of my fish from one tank (planted) to another. i put one hand in and tried to move them into a corner and then net them with my other hand.. it took me 1 HOUR to move abt 10 fish.. that was brutal..

Just want to know if you all go through the same pain or is there a trick to net them.

BTW the fish that i moved was endlers and cardinal tetra.. they are FAST!! especially endlers..

Please share your tricks and techniques


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Drain the aquarium until there is about 1/3 water remaining, then net with two nets (one to chase and one to scoop). Nice and easy.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I lower the water level to about 60% and then use 2 nets.

When I'm trying to catch a holding female I get a friend to help, so 2 people with 2 nets each for my 5 foot 120 gallon tank and its still very hard to catch them.
--
Paul


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

ahh.. ok.. time to get another net


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

You could try doing one of those DIY fish trap with a water bottle


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I just need to net one of my cherry barbs today. And he is very fast. So I used to large nets to do it in my 30Gl planted tank. My wife had to help me


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

This is not directly relevant to your question, but if/when you are trying to catch fish that have barbs/spikes (e.g. catfish or puffers), use a plastic container (e.g. a cup). Chase the fish with the container and a net but scoop it out using a container. This way the spiky parts of the fish won't catch on the net and hurt it.


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks characinfan.. thats a good info as im planning to get bushynose pleco.

Nomo: i like that idea.. use that to get minnows for fishing.. have not tried that for aquarium.. what do u use as bait? flake food?


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

artup said:


> thanks characinfan.. thats a good info as im planning to get bushynose pleco.
> 
> Nomo: i like that idea.. use that to get minnows for fishing.. have not tried that for aquarium.. what do u use as bait? flake food?


Just use whatever you usually feed them, that would do the trick


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

The best way to catch endlers is to feed them first with flakes. This is how I catch my guppies. And while I feed them it's a peace of cake to get the even with one small net


----------



## lilgup (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel your pain on your 1 hour fish catching mission. Tetras are just so fast - My tank was a complete mess after catching all of them.


----------

